# Ιερείς κατά της σεξουαλικής διαπαιδαγώγησης στα δημοτικά σχολεία



## Ambrose (Jun 4, 2009)

Δημοσίευση: 03-06-2009 11:34 από Ομάδα TVXS

Με επιστολή τους στη Διαρκή Ιερά Σύνοδο, μια ομάδα ιερεών αντιδρά στην ένταξη του μαθήματος της σεξουαλικής αγωγής στο δημοτικό, υποστηρίζοντας ότι «το μάθημα της σεξουαλικής διαπαιδαγώγησης υπαγορεύεται εκ του πονηρού» κι ότι θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία άγχους στα παιδιά.

Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας δεν έχει ανακοινώσει ακόμα επίσημα την ένταξη του εν λόγω μαθήματος στην ευέλικτη ζώνη των μαθημάτων από το νέο σχολικό έτος, ωστόσο όπως έχει δηλώσει ο υπουργός Παιδείας, κ. Άρης Σπηλιωτόπουλος, είναι ένα θέμα που πρέπει να προωθηθεί. Τα θέματα με τα οποία ασχολείται το βιβλίο που θα μοιραστεί στους μαθητές είναι η υγεία του παιδιού, η ανθρώπινη αξία αλλά και η η χαρά της σχέσης.

Διαβάστε την επιστολή:

Σεξουαλική Διαπαιδαγώγηση

Τοῦ ἀρχιμ. Σαράντη Σαράντου - ἐφημερίου τοῦ Ἱ. Ν. Κοιμήσεως Θεοτόκου Ἀμαρουσίου.

Ἐσχάτως ἀνεκινήθη τό θέμα τῆς σεξουαλικῆς διαπαιδαγώγησης τῶν παιδιῶν τοῦ Δημοτικοῦ σχολείου ἀπό τῆς πρώτης τάξεως ἕως τῶν μεγαλυτέρων. Ἀρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι ἔχουν σχολιάσει ἄλλοι ἀρνητικά καί μερικοί θετικά τήν ἀπόφαση τοῦ ΥΠΕΠΘ καί ἰδιαίτερα τήν ἤδη πραγματοποιούμενη ἐκτύπωση σχετικῶν βιβλίων ἐκπονηθέντων ἀπό τό γνωστό ψυχίατρο καί μετέπειτα σεξολόγο κ. Θάνο Ἀσκητή.

Ἄς μᾶς ἐπιτραπεῖ παρενθετικά νά τονίσουμε ὅτι τό παραπάνω θέμα, μαζί μέ πολλά ἄλλα βρίσκεται στήν κορυφή θεμάτων, στήν ἀτζέντα θεμάτων, πού ἀγωνιωδῶς ἡ Νέα Ἐποχή ἐπιμένει νά περάσουν στή ζωή μας, στίς κοινωνίες μας, στήν Παγκόσμια κοινότητα. 

H συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2009)

Αυτοί που κριτικάρουν έχουν δεί το βιβλίο άραγε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτοί που κριτικάρουν έχουν δεί το βιβλίο άραγε;



Έχουν δει τον Ασκητή. :)

Μα βλέπω ότι για τους επικριτές ιερείς δεν έχει σημασία το βιβλίο, διότι αντιτίθενται επί της αρχής στην εισαγωγή του μαθήματος στο δημοτικό εφόσον κρίνουν ότι 
1.Διασπά την παιδαγωγική διαδικασία και τη συνοχή της σχολικής κοινότητας, δεδομένης μάλιστα της άρνησης πολλών γονιών στην επιλογή του. 
2. Είναι αντιδεοντολογική, άκαιρη και αντιπαιδαγωγική για μικρά παιδιά, και μπορεί να τα οδηγήσει σε πρόωρο άγχος.
3. Δεν θα διδάσκεται από τους υπεύθυνους δασκάλους που ζουν καθημερινά και ξέρουν τα παιδιά.
3. Αντίκειται στη χριστιανική ανθρωπολογία και θεολογία.
4. Υπαγορεύεται κυρίως από εντολές της «νέας εποχής» και όχι από φροντίδα για το καλό των παιδιών.

Εμένα μου έκαναν εντύπωση οι ξαναμμένοι σχολιαστές αποκάτω, και θα έλεγα "έχουν διαβάσει την επιστολή άραγε;" :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2009)

Εκτός από τους παπάδες έχω δει αντιρρήσεις κι από γονείς, από δασκάλους κλπ κι επειδή είδα και τα αποσπάσματα που είχε προ μηνός η Καθημερινή μου φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το όνομα του μαθήματος- σεξουαλική διαπαιδαγώγηση ακούει ο άλλος και νομίζει ότι θα μαθαίνουν τα εξάχρονα περί σεξ και επαναστατούν. Εδώ πέρα το λένε personal, social and health education και είναι προαιρετικό μάθημα, δηλαδή οι γονείς μπορούν να ζητήσουν εξαίρεση και τα σχολεία να μην το διδάσκουν (τα καθολικά σχολεία π.χ.). Φαντάζομαι στην Ελλάδα κάτι αντίστοιχο θα γράφει απ'έξω το βιβλίο αλλά επειδή η επιλογή λέξεων δεν είναι ποτέ τυχαία...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Εμένα μου έκαναν εντύπωση οι ξαναμμένοι σχολιαστές αποκάτω


Ειδικά αυτός.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2009)

Σε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο του Έθνους, έχει και αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο. Εμένα μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φωνάζουν τόσο πολύ. Οι παρακάτω εικόνες είναι από αντίστοιχο βιβλίο της Γερμανίας:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

Είναι καλό. Αλλά - απίστευτο - τόοοοοσα χρόνια δεν βρήκαν κάτι νεότερο! Αυτό ακριβώς το εικονογραφημένο βιβλιαράκι μού το είχαν χαρίσει οι γονείς όταν ήμουν στο δημοτικό!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2009)

Αλήθεια; Δεν έχω ημερομηνία έκδοσης. Αν είναι όντως έτσι όπως το λες. φαντάσου πόσο μπροστά είναι (σε σχέση με εμάς) όσον αφορά το ζήτημα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

Κι εγώ για την ημ. έκδοσης αναρωτήθηκα τώρα που το έβαλες. Το "δικό μου" ήταν αγγλική έκδοση (με κάτι λεζάντες απλών αγγλικών, κάτω από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, του τύπου "ο μπαμπάς αγαπάει τη μαμά", όσο θυμάμαι) και ο τίτλος πρέπει να είναι How a baby is born, το πιθανότερο.


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2009)

Εμάς οι γονείς μας, μας είχαν αγοράσει το φοβερό "Πώς ήρθα στον κόσμο;" του Peter Mayle σε μετάφραση Τάσου Ανθουλιά. Ψάχνοντας γι'αυτό τώρα, βρήκα ότι είχαν γίνει και οι σχετικές μηνύσεις για απαγόρευση της κυκλοφορίας του!!! Γράφτηκε νομίζω το '73 και στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφόρησε τέλη '70 αρχές '80. Βρήκα ένα λινκ και το κατέβασα σε μορφή word, από εδώ. Μιλάμε ότι έχω κατασυγκινηθεί! 
Επίσης, είχαμε και τον Σπερμούλη και την Αυγούλα (αυτό μάλλον ήρθε ως δώρο γενεθλίων στο δημοτικό) αλλά μας είχε φανεί κάπως χαζό και παιδιάστικο - μετά το "Πώς ήρθα στον κόσμο" βέβαια, που όταν το διάβασα πήγαινα 1η δημοτικού, λογικό είναι!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τέτοιος πανικός πάντως με το μάθημα στα σχολεία. Αν διδάσκονταν βιβλία όπως το "Πώς ήρθα στον κόσμο" στις πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού, πιθανόν να γλιτώναμε πολλά προβλήματα ως έφηβοι και ως ενήλικες! Τι να πω, έχουμε φτάσει στα πέρατα του ηλιακού συστήματος κι ακόμα ντρεπόμαστε για το κορμί μας και για τον τρόπο που γεννιόμαστε! Μα πάμε καλά επιτέλους;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 6, 2009)

Κάρι, κι εμένα οι γονείς μου αυτό το βιβλίο μου είχαν πάρει! Το έψαχνα χρόνια!


----------

